# Health Undertaking Form 815 - Address/Contact Details



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dear all,

I will really appreciate if someone who has signed a health undertaking can help.

I dont know any one in australia so what do I put as contact details in the Form 815, as it could be a friend or relative. Can I leave it blank or put "Unknown" will it be ok or cause a problem

Appreciate a prompt reply


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

WHat did you put in the address in form 815? even I do not have anyone in australia. did yoyu leave it as blank?


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I will really appreciate if someone who has signed a health undertaking can help.
> 
> ...


WHat did you put in the address in form 815? even I do not have anyone in australia. did you leave it as blank?


----------



## Roje (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello,
Same problem here. Did you get any idea??


----------

